# Sink Tips



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Thinkink of buying a sink tip line for my 6 wt. Can anyone recomend
what to look for? Would like fish OH river for stripers. I know they are sold
by grain weight is there one that you would recomend over another.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Why a sink tip ?


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

From what I am told the sink tip will allow me to present a fly
at various depths instead of limiting myself to several split shot
thus limiting my presentation to the length of my leader.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

1. If you use a clouser with dumbell eyes with a leader thats 9' long, and a piece of tippet that 2' and with a floating line you will be bale to cover the first 11' vertically of the water column.

2. What depths are you trying to cover?

3. If you are wanting to swing lets say any fly like a deciver "with no wieght", and wet fly "again no wieght" I would look into shotting heads instead. That would give you way more versatility. I have several lines full sink 400gr (10" per second), 300 gr (6" per seocond), and a intermidiate sinking line (6" per second).

4. Remember as you use sinking lines, and shooting heads your leader set up should get shorter!


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Tom, isnt a sink tip and a shooting head the same thing? Would like to
fish for stripers, hybrids or white bass in the waters below the dams.
A slow sinking or intermediate line was recomended with a 200 grain sink
tip a second choice. I believe their using sink tip line to fish more horizontal
in the watercolumn. A count down method of sorts I'd guess. Any help
appreciated?

Thanks

BIll


----------



## dsalvi (Apr 27, 2005)

I would not talk you out of a sink tip. I purchased a Cortland 444 sink tip wf line(from the local 'bass emporium') for my 5wt and fished for white bass in 3 ft of water using a 'skinny water' clouser (bead chain eyes-not lead). I was sceptical at first I mean c'mon ! A sink tip in 3ft of water?!?!? It was my first 40+ fish day. 

Yes, Yes...there were other factors goin' on as well. White bass running is some of the easiest fishin' anyone will ever do. I may not have needed a sink tip. But let me tell you...the locals were pickin up there buckets and leaving when I released my 12th fish. I will, forever, have confidence fishing a sink tip as a primary or alternative method.

At the least its another asset in your arsenal.

-cheers


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

dsalvi said:


> I would not talk you out of a sink tip. I purchased a Cortland 444 sink tip wf line(from the local 'bass emporium') for my 5wt and fished for white bass in 3 ft of water using a 'skinny water' clouser (bead chain eyes-not lead). I was sceptical at first I mean c'mon ! A sink tip in 3ft of water?!?!? It was my first 40+ fish day.
> 
> Yes, Yes...there were other factors goin' on as well. White bass running is some of the easiest fishin' anyone will ever do. I may not have needed a sink tip. But let me tell you...the locals were pickin up there buckets and leaving when I released my 12th fish. I will, forever, have confidence fishing a sink tip as a primary or alternative method.
> 
> ...




I agree.. with what have said... and if a 200 grain or less was used I could see alot of advantages all I have are 300 grain and 400 grain, and replacing the lead with beadchain would help alot and depending on the current I could see where it would be benifical.... I use a intermidiate sinking w/f for my stripers/hybrids/whities... A shooting head can be attached to the front of any line and removed you could still use your w/f line and place the shooting head on it in front and remove it when you wanted to!


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

What would be the advantage of a shooting head vs a sinking line other
than price. Will a shooting head still sink a wf floating line like a sinking
line. 

Thanks

Bill


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Evileye said:


> What would be the advantage of a shooting head vs a sinking line other
> than price. Will a shooting head still sink a wf floating line like a sinking
> line.
> 
> ...




yes, a sinking line will have a more uniform sinking rate, and are density compensated. The reason normally ppl use sinking lines is so that you get down faster, deeper, sooner example fishing for walleye, and smallies on the fly... in an open lake where I need to get down 15'-25' I need a set up that sinks fast and has a good presentation in the water as I retrieve it! I dont use any shooting head or sinking lines that I can control my decent with a leader set up or lead on the fly! I hope I did not confuse you!



look at this link!

http://www.4seasonsfly.com/product.asp?Product_Id=52486&d_Id=11959&l1=11959&l2=


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

Evileye said:


> What would be the advantage of a shooting head vs a sinking line other
> than price. Will a shooting head still sink a wf floating line like a sinking
> line.
> 
> ...


I'd suggest avoiding the "add on" sink tips to a wf line. They hinge like a son-of-a-gun and a really ugly to cast. Plus they don't work as well, its a poor compromise at best. A good wf line is just that - a floating line. Using a floating line you can effectively fish to the depth of the leader, but current and motion will diminish that. The minute you begin an active retrieve you'll find a fly on a floating presentation limited to about 18" or so.

For wipers, whites and smallies, I like a 10' type V sink tip for most fishing. It's good for high stick nymphing deep runs and is GREAT for streamer fishing. Plus it's easy to cast. You'll spend $40 to $60 for a good line, but it will last several seasons. I like the S.A. and Rio products.

Avoid full sinkers if you're wading and fishing rivers and streams. They can be the right choice under certain circumstances, but they are a specialized tool. Excellent for lakes and ponds, more difficult for most river work unless you're fishing from a boat.

A shooting head is a short (under 30 feet) heavy head. Typically you choose a head that is two line sizes over normal (8wt for a 6wt rod) and attached that to a light .030 running line. Makes for long, long casts. Again, a specialized tool. I used them all the time for salt water stripers, but I rarely use one in Ohio. They can be a real frustration to cast until you get the feel for them  

My $0.02. YMMV

Joe C.


----------

